# Exhaust rattles ALOT



## ReverbTek (May 8, 2008)

ok so at first i was ok with it when it did it but now its not really what i wanna hear because my exhaust pipe or something starts rattling alot when i put my car in reverse and pull out. and the other time it does it like after 3rd gear and when i floor the gas on like after 40 to 45 mph and it really gets annoying and then i have to slow down right away, so do i need to tight it up or anything i got great help from you guys previous times so i thought i check it out here first

oh and its 99 sentra se

Thanks Guys
Scott


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Check the heatshields on the exhaust for cracking or looseness. Also you might have a loose baffle in the muffler, grab the exhaust tip and shake, you will hear a loose baffle rattle. If a baffle is loose your exhaust will soon become noisy and the muffler will need to be replaced. Some heatshields always crack, I removed the shields on the convertor on my Pulsar a long time ago.


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Checked the exhaust hangers? See anywhere the exhaust can touch the bottom of the car?


----------



## ReverbTek (May 8, 2008)

alright i'll check it out and see, what is the problem.

Thanks So much
Scott


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

I had a bad rattle in my exhaust at the beginning of the year and found out the flange that bolts the muffler to the rest of the pipe had actually rusted through. No exhaust shop wanted to repair it because it wasn't a "proper" repair (really though, it would have been a lot less expensive than what they wanted to do, so they hoped their "professional" opinion would sway me to give them more money). so anyway, check that area and see if it's rusted through right there.


----------



## ReverbTek (May 8, 2008)

thanks i think its like that i checked out the other areas and i haven't checked that yet so it probably might be that problem


----------

